# Guys do you go more than one time in an evening



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am a 40 yo male.

I used to be able to have sex CUM and then within 15 minutes I could do it again. I find that I can't do that anymore. Not sure if this is just age, a medical condition or the fact that I am overweight.

I had my testosterone tested and it was fine. 

Also any supplements you recommend taking?


----------



## smllngdy (Nov 29, 2010)

Obesity typically causes low testosterone which can decrease performance. Given that your testosterone levels are normal, perhaps you are not giving yourself enough time to respond. Perhaps 15 minutes is a little quick now that you are aging. Can you respond within 30 minutes or an hour? Also is it possible that worrying about age-related changes is inhibiting your response? And how much stimulus are you getting for the second go around?


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Something else you might try. When you first begin to sense the feeling that you may orgasm, slow your breathing down, slow your stroke down and right before you ejaculate..stop yourself.

It's not easy at first, you can practice the art of stopping yourself by stopping peeing midstream or getting an erection and walking around with a towel on it or trying to lift the towel with your erection.

Why would I want to do this? Because there's about a 2 second delay between your orgasm and your ejaculation. Stop the ejaculation and you can orgasm, pick speed and breathing back up and go again until your next orgasm.

This CAN go on forever but no one would want it to, after 4-6 orgasms your partner will likely be well satisfied and ejaculation is pretty incredible compared to letting loose on the first try.

Most importantly, the orgasms you allow yourself during this session become intense after a while. So imagine yourself instead of going once with your partner and trying again 15 mins later, going 4 or 5 times in a row with a powerful fireworks show at the end 

I'm not saying the orgasms feel the same as ejaculating, they aren't the same. They are a different experience but one that some guys call a spiritual experience.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

More than once in an evening/afternoon... Yes
More than once in 15 minutes... Never tried, but I suspect not. 

On the plus side, I'm not simply a hard d*ck... I like to think I have other talents that can be used in between. 

C (43 year old male)


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm 46. 25 years ago, I could go again in 15 minutes. Now, I usually make love only once in a day, but occasionally twice and I could do it two or three times a day, but my wife gets really sore if we do it that often.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

avalon22 said:


> I am a 40 yo male.
> 
> I used to be able to have sex CUM and then within 15 minutes I could do it again. I find that I can't do that anymore. Not sure if this is just age, a medical condition or the fact that I am overweight.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely fine, this time inbetween is called your Refractory Period, as you age, this gets longer & longer due to your testosterone decreasing a little each year. Male Refractory Period | LIVESTRONG.COM

My husband is 46, the most he can generally do is once a day, only 2 times this past year was I able to get him "twice" a day -(without the help of a little Viagra). His TEST levels were 300-400's range when he was tested, this is low for his age group, just to give you some idea, in comparison to yours, if you have your lab results. 

My husband is thin, but it is true , the weight can lower your levels, as can stress, not getting enough sleep, eating poorly.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

My husband has never been able to achieve an erection after ejaculation- and I met him when he was 20. Never. I am always impressed when I hear that some men can do this. As I am not always finished when he is...

Now, he can hold back the ejaculation as chefmaster described above, and he says it feels like he is cumming but he stays hard and no sperm comes out. Though if he holds it back too many times ( more than like 4 or 5) he won't be able to ejaculate at all, and it can become painful/ blue ballsey.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sometimes if I'm about to cum and I know my wife hasn't orgasmed I can pull out and not touch it at all and it's like I roll past the orgasm, almost having one but don't have the pleasurable sensations with it. I may cum a small amount but I stay hard and put myself back inside her. I usually can go for a much longer time after that. It's strange, like my penis is a little numb but the sensation will pass over and I'll cum and have a standard orgasm eventually. 

Now we've never had sex more then once a day but I know that after I orgasm I can be hard and ready pretty soon. Several times after sex she's gone to clean up and by the time she comes back I'm ready to start again.

ETA: 34 year old male


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

To me, sometimes am succesfull in just ejaculating a bit right before the big O and just stop and press my keagel muscles and keep kissing her neck and caressing her legs and body....seconds later I go at it again and can last for a few more minutes....half of the times she says that experiences multiple shakes (that's how she call them) but the big O is the one that give her the biggest shake of them all.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I've always been able to shoot a load twice in 45 min. Just some foreplay in between is all I need. I'm 39 and have never used any pills at all. I'm just as horny as when I was 25!!
Now, to get the wife re-interested!


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a 47 year old male and I can do it more than once an evening. However, it usually takes longer than 15 minutes. More like 30 - 45 minutes. Yeah, I do miss my younger days when a girlfriend of mine and me did it throughout a Superbowl we were 'watching'. Ahhhh, the memories!! lol


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Not since I was 18 and did it 8 times in one night (it almost fell off) have I been able to go more than twice in a day. And that twice is hours apart, not one after another.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Still pitching double headers at 50+


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll be 37 in a few months... i can do again with a 5 minute break...without oral from her to get me up. On Vaca, i attacked her in the shower. By the time we out dried off, i was able to attack her on the bed. That was like a 5 minute turn around. Hope i can keep this up. I'm in great athletic shape though, so hopefully that helps.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Am 47 years old. Used to be able to do many times a night. Now 2 is max. 

Recently, 2 times is happening more often. Read that women can go sooner than men and like to be touched after orgasm. While we used to cuddle after and then go to sleep. Lately, I started adding some playful touching and it has ended up in a second go around quite often.


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> I'll be 37 in a few months... i can do again with a 5 minute break...without oral from her to get me up. On Vaca, i attacked her in the shower. By the time we out dried off, i was able to attack her on the bed. That was like a 5 minute turn around. Hope i can keep this up. I'm in great athletic shape though, so hopefully that helps.


I've heard that people who are in shape enjoy the best sex. Way to go! I'm sure your lady is very satisfied!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Being in good shape with strong Cardio makes a huge difference for sure. You last long, have stronger erections and can go more than once in an hour.
It's made a huge difference for me in the last 4 years.


----------

